# Compilador C para 8051



## SVT (Dic 3, 2006)

Hola ando en busca de un compilador para 8051...

alguien sabe de alguno???

Saludos


----------



## eljoseeee (Dic 12, 2006)

Proview  (de Frankling SW)  personalmente prefiero este aunq es un poco antiguo

Code Warrior (freescale motorola)

Un saludo, 

PD: alguien ya habia hecho esta pregunta antes.......


----------



## rampage (Dic 12, 2006)

keil microvision


----------



## Perromuerto (Ene 24, 2007)

http://sdcc.sourceforge.net/


----------

